# New skiff hauler



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

22 Maverick Lariat AWD. Cactus Gray.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice. I was just looking at these. What’s the towing capacity?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> 22 Maverick Lariat AWD. Cactus Gray.
> View attachment 186050


Is it electric?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool truck but I'm a Ford guy


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

It is a Ford


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I like it, reminds me of the old Sport Trac.


----------



## Luis (Jul 4, 2020)

Nice what are you pulling with it.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I didn’t know they were out yet. Nice truck for those that need cargo space without need info pull heavy trailer (80+% of all truck owners) . Perfect for us microskiffers


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

Cool. I'll be curious to hear how you like it for towing. My boat/trailer is 3000lbs, so I don't think a Maverick is quite enough truck, even though it's rated up to 4K.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is it electric?


Nope. 250hp ecoboost


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

Capnredfish said:


> 22 Maverick Lariat AWD. Cactus Gray.
> View attachment 186050


👍to the color. Now you need to pull a Maverick with the Maverick.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

PBTH said:


> Cool. I'll be curious to hear how you like it for towing. My boat/trailer is 3000lbs, so I don't think a Maverick is quite enough truck, even though it's rated up to 4K.


Just bought my wife a Bronco Sport 1.5 liter turbo and it pulls my BT better than my Colorado. So the Maverick should be good once I get a receiver.


Luis said:


> Nice what are you pulling with it.


B2


Reed Wilson said:


> 👍to the color. Now you need to pull a Maverick with the Maverick.


that would be something!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

There sweet little trucks! Didn't know they were out yet either, basically same size as the 90s ranger.. wouldn't want to pull anything over 18ft far for sure but under that you should be good.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Tripletail said:


> There sweet little trucks! Didn't know they were out yet either, basically same size as the 90s ranger.. wouldn't want to pull anything over 18ft far for sure but under that you should be good.


Had 2 original Rangers. Inside is bigger than new Ranger and doesn’t have bed rail 5 ft in the air. You can get a 4K tow package.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I've seen bigger trunks in a Lincoln than the bed of that thing looks like the old 2 door Bronco bed.Cool color though.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice. Unplug that Ecoboost and you'll be in business. My Ranger pulls my BT along just fine.


----------



## rusty777 (Jan 8, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Just bought my wife a Bronco Sport 1.5 liter turbo and it pulls my BT better than my Colorado. So the Maverick should be good once I get a receiver.
> 
> B2
> 
> that would be something!





Capnredfish said:


> 22 Maverick Lariat AWD. Cactus Gray.
> View attachment 186050


Looks good. I want to see one in person to get an idea of the size. I’ve done research, i know it’s smaller but would be perfect for my work commute and skiff pulling needs. You picked the right color.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is it electric?


No, no electric option available for these. They do make a hybrid option, but the hybrid is FWD only.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I was thinking of getting one just to have a sticker that says “Fish And Drive the Legend”


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> 22 Maverick Lariat AWD. Cactus Gray.
> View attachment 186050


Here’s mine.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Scott said:


> Here’s mine.
> View attachment 186072
> 
> View attachment 186073
> ...


Nice. That’s a boat hauler!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Zika said:


> Nice. Unplug that Ecoboost and you'll be in business. My Ranger pulls my BT along just fine.


unplug ecoboost lost me.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Scott said:


> Here’s mine.
> View attachment 186072
> 
> View attachment 186073
> ...


Do you wash it yourself? Or is there a carwash that fits it now?


----------



## Luis (Jul 4, 2020)

I wish they made the hybrid in a 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

How loud is the trailer hitch?


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Cool truck but I'm a Ford guy


Then you should like it!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice, I like that Cactus Gray. I thought about it but went with the Carbonized Gray. My Maverick is supposed to be delivered in the next week or so. I commute 600 miles a week so it will be my commuter vehicle. Keeping my '08 F150 to tow the boat.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> Do you wash it yourself? Or is there a carwash that fits it now?


No drive throughs. Hand wash only. We call it “The Beast”. she‘s a little wide in the hips.


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

I put in an order back in June for a hybrid XLT. Rated to 2k so should be reasonable for the skiff. Delivery in spring I figure / they aren’t building the hybrids in quantity yet.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

tailspotter74 said:


> I put in an order back in June for a hybrid XLT. Rated to 2k so should be reasonable for the skiff. Delivery in spring I figure / they aren’t building the hybrids in quantity yet.


I think hybrids are to be released in December.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Skram said:


> Nice. I was just looking at these. What’s the towing capacity?


2k. 4k with towing package. Don’t need it, plus a long wait to custom order.


----------



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

Capnredfish said:


> Nope. 250hp ecoboost


Eco boost is where it’s at


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Even though I have not owned a Ford for a long time, I just saw this today and thought some of you might be interested in a review:
2022 Ford Maverick Hybrid First Test: Thrifty, Awesome Fun


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

KWGator said:


> Even though I have not owned a Ford for a long time, I just saw this today and thought some of you might be interested in a review:
> 2022 Ford Maverick Hybrid First Test: Thrifty, Awesome Fun


I have the turbo version AWD. Blast to drive. Drives and turns flat like you are in a sports car. It’s quick and extremely quiet inside. Personally like this vehicle more than anything I’ve ever owned.


----------



## FPGeoff (Jul 11, 2020)

nice truck!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> How loud is the trailer hitch?


I don’t know yet. No receiver yet. Very quiet interior. Bronco sport is a hatchback and it’s not very loud in that.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

In the mid-70s...I was rocking a Ford Maverick way before they were cool.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Any idea on MPG towing yet?


----------



## DanFromSavannah (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice


----------

